# Making a compound dial for the SB 16.



## Jimw (Dec 10, 2013)

I needed a dial for the compound on a 16. A 1" length of 2.375" 12L14 arrived yesterday afternoon.

I made up a arbor of sorts and put a 200 division dial from another 16 towards the tail stock wrapped with brown paper. mounted a 6 inch rule to the ram using a small C-clamp as a pointer. The lines were cut with a thread tool bit mounted side ways. I wanted 100 divisions ( its easier to read and less work to make) so every other tick mark was skipped from the indicating dial. After the marks were done I realized that the were not deep enough, so I did it again deeper this time.

I punched the numbers using a small craftsman tool holder mounted upside down in the tool post.  
All the zeros were punched first... then I realized the zeros were on the wrong side of the tick marks, so yes .. the numbers are upside down, Doh!

After the numbers were stamped the work was flipped around in the chuck still on the arbor and turned to size. The taper was made by setting the compound to 13 degrees. The originals are about 15% but I wanted the dial to be wider.

Still have to drill and tap the, whatever you call the tighten the dial thing, hole.


----------



## martik777 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good Job!  I agree, the 200 divisions are as difficult to read as the 100 on the smaller dial.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 10, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice work!!!!


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 10, 2013)

Brilliant idea using the punch in the tool holder, I'll be doing mine that way for sure!


----------



## Kroll (Dec 10, 2013)

I always wonder how they make those that looks great.The marks look dark,how did you do that???kroll


----------



## Jimw (Dec 10, 2013)

I used a permanent marker on the lines and numerals then polished off the surface with a shop rag.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you very much. It means a lot.



DAN_IN_MN said:


> Excellent work!


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 10, 2013)

Neat job Jim,
Next time after you have punched your numbers, before removing the dial, take a very light cut over the punched area. It will give your numbers a nice crisp outline. Not that they arent pretty good now! :whiteflag:

Cheers Phil


----------



## Jimw (Dec 10, 2013)

12bolts said:


> Neat job Jim,
> Next time after you have punched your numbers, before removing the dial, take a very light cut over the punched area. It will give your numbers a nice crisp outline. Not that they arent pretty good now! :whiteflag:
> 
> Cheers Phil


 
Thats a good idea I did clean up the burrs turning the chuck by hand then a light sanding and polish. Next time I will leave a few thousands extra diameter and run a a finish pass to size. Thanks for the tip.


----------

